# Fun in the snow with the minis



## targetsmom (Jan 2, 2011)

First was skiing:












Then Princess pulling the sled: (with lots of spectators)











Note the HEALTHY babies enjoying the outing too.

Then one of the spectators (Max) gets into the action:


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Jan 2, 2011)

Love the pics! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Loess Hills (Jan 2, 2011)

What wonderful pictures! Good to see Max out playing and having fun.


----------



## rimmerpaints (Jan 2, 2011)

LOVE YOUR PICTURES!!! The sled and mini pulling is my fav!LOVE IT


----------



## ThreePonies (Jan 2, 2011)

great snow pony pics!!!!! I loved them!


----------



## CCC (Jan 3, 2011)

haha!! those are GREAT pictures!! love the sled pulling!! and beautiful horses you have!


----------



## maplegum (Jan 6, 2011)

Don't let the snow stop you!

Excellent photos


----------

